# Cork - Ireland : Anxiety management course



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Just came across this course.

http://corkcounselling.ie/groups/

It starts 6th September, one evening per week (2 hours) for 6 weeks. It costs €290 and they take a maximum of 12 people. Has anyone here taken this course before? From the course inventory it looks like a lot of the same material that I've come across already and didn't help. Still tempted though because this is the one and only anxiety group I've found in Cork so far.


----------



## Ganmo (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it the Self Esteem & Confidence Building one?


----------

